
Show HN: Daptly – Gesture/voice controlled smart displays - econnors
https://www.daptly.com
======
econnors
Hey HN - I'm one of the cofounders of Daptly. We launched preorders this
morning, and we're really excited to share it with the community and hear any
feedback that people are willing to share. Thanks!

~~~
atlasbabylon
Alexa integration looks cool. Any other integrations on the roadmap? e.g.,
Google Home? Sonos?

~~~
econnors
Alexa is the big one. We also connect into Hue Lights, Nest, Wemo, August
locks, and basically anything that offers an API. We offer a few different
triggers/responses with IFTTT which creates a lot of cool possibilities.

~~~
atlasbabylon
Awesome, thanks

